# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Customer Aquascape



## aquaticscapes (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello all, been a while since I have been able to indulge myself in a forum. I just set up a customer aquascape in a get this.... half salt water, half freshwater aquarium. Divided down the middle with an acrylic partition. I of course am doing the freshwater aquascape. Initially I planted it thinking the lighting would be in the following morning. My side is 36 x 30 x 30! 142 gallons to be exact. Well the lighting was not there and so subbed two compact 110's. Well the guys nanny was supposed to turn them off at night and left them on all night. When I arrived back, there was massive hair algae in the tank. Blacked it out for four days, (plants had been grown out in my tanks previously and had good reserves and root systems) added Amanos and Siamesis and low and behold no hair algae! I will take pics when I get back from my second trip hopefully. It was quite a challenge putting this scape together because of the unusual tank dimensions. It is of course still a work in progress but so far so good.All the plants except the foreground dwarf hairgrass survived, I am replanting new hairgrass today. Leaving for a cruise tomorrow for a week. Maybe I can talk Jay into photographing it when I get back since I do not have a good digital camera yet. Don M.


----------



## aquaticscapes (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello all, been a while since I have been able to indulge myself in a forum. I just set up a customer aquascape in a get this.... half salt water, half freshwater aquarium. Divided down the middle with an acrylic partition. I of course am doing the freshwater aquascape. Initially I planted it thinking the lighting would be in the following morning. My side is 36 x 30 x 30! 142 gallons to be exact. Well the lighting was not there and so subbed two compact 110's. Well the guys nanny was supposed to turn them off at night and left them on all night. When I arrived back, there was massive hair algae in the tank. Blacked it out for four days, (plants had been grown out in my tanks previously and had good reserves and root systems) added Amanos and Siamesis and low and behold no hair algae! I will take pics when I get back from my second trip hopefully. It was quite a challenge putting this scape together because of the unusual tank dimensions. It is of course still a work in progress but so far so good.All the plants except the foreground dwarf hairgrass survived, I am replanting new hairgrass today. Leaving for a cruise tomorrow for a week. Maybe I can talk Jay into photographing it when I get back since I do not have a good digital camera yet. Don M.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, I would love to see this exciting and unusual tank! How do they prevent salt creep from one partition to the other? I was just wondering the other day what my Percula Clown thinks of the P. scalare Freshwater Angelfish in the tank a few feet away in my study. The reef fish probably look at the planted tank and think "Oh man, that must be heaven, look how green it is!" and the freshwater fish look at the reef and think "Wow, look at all the colors. It's so clean. None of these green plants all over the place!"

Haha, I'm losing it.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Wow,
That really sounds interesting. What a fun time you must have had seeing all that algae everywhere! How do you keep the salt from going to the otherside. Hopefully the freshwater fish like to look at the salties and vise versa. That could get ugly at feeding time. One into the other tank for a salt bath.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------

